# Karl Urban as James Bond?



## billc (Oct 8, 2011)

I am pretty sure that when they make the Vince Flynn Mitch Rapp  novels into movies they are going to go with someone like Eric Bana instead of someone who would be a perfect Mitch Rapp, Karl Urban.  If you watch the movie Red, Karl Urban essentially plays Mitch Rapp, but in a Bruce Willis movie.  Well, it was mentioned to me that perhaps Karl Urban would make a good James Bond.  I haven't been a fan of the current Bond, I just don't think he was the right fit.  He could have been another secret agent, just not Bond.  Well, do you think Karl Urban could be a good Bond?


----------



## elder999 (Oct 8, 2011)

billcihak said:


> . I haven't been a fan of the current Bond, I just don't think he was the right fit. He could have been another secret agent, just not Bond. Well, do you think Karl Urban could be a good Bond?



[yt]Gvr6uRvESvM[/yt]

I think Daniel Craig makes a pretty good James Bond, with just the right emotional undercurrent *and* physicality.I think it's an excellent-and needed-reboot.


James   Bond is supposed to lool like Hoagy Carmichael, though so none of them have really looked much like him.

Karl Urban was good in Red-a movie I really enjoyed. I honestly don't know if he'd make a good James Bond or not-he's a Kiwi, not exactly from the U.K., so that in itself would be a break from tradition, but only a small one-the role requires more than mere physicality, though.

Oh, and-*Sean Connery.* Please note the period after the "y" :lfao:


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 8, 2011)

Weirdly, we actually disagree on this, BillC .  Daniel Craig's interpretation has been an attempt to be a little more like the 'real' Bond of the books was - essentially a misogynistic, intelligent, amoral, thug in a suit with a license to kill enemies of the Crown.

Karl Urban, whilst I find him to be a wonderful actor (and my missus would like to have him delivered for Christmas when it comes to the looks department), is not really what springs to the forefront as being a good Bond.  Perhaps he's played too many characters that I admire, particularly Eomer in LOTR, for which he was perfect, for me to accept him as the border-line villain that Bond is.


----------



## elder999 (Oct 8, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> Weirdly, we actually disagree on this, BillC . Daniel Craig's interpretation has been an attempt to be a little more like the 'real' Bond of the books was - essentially a misogynistic, intelligent, amoral, thug in a suit with a license to kill enemies of the Crown.



You forgot "alcoholic." :lfao:

[yt]ZOsHuLfLUF8[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 8, 2011)

:chuckles:  I cannot watch Casino Royale without kicking myself for losing the opportunity to drive the only other Aston Martin DBS that was in existence at the time.  

One of my compatriots in the GT LAN Party circle works for Aston Martin in quite a high position and he brought it along to one of our competitive racing weekends for us to have a (sensible) play with.  Sadly, I got dragged out on the tiles by some of our Dutch racers and they got me well and truly lathered, such that the next day hangover utterly scotched any chance of my driving it .


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 8, 2011)

Here she is (took some digging to find her in the archives as this was a few years back now):


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 9, 2011)

The gold Aston Martin DB5 is down in Cornwall at the 'Treasure Park'.


----------



## SuperFLY (Oct 9, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> One of my compatriots in the GT LAN Party circle works for Aston Martin in quite a high position and he brought it along to one of our competitive racing weekends for us to have a (sensible) play with.  Sadly, I got dragged out on the tiles by some of our Dutch racers and they got me well and truly lathered, such that the next day hangover utterly scotched any chance of my driving it .



what a small world 

how longs it been since you were at a gt lan? whats your online name? been a faithful gt lan goer for many years. im one of the old HL lot (although i think my lanning has come to an end this year, just dont play games much anymore)

my god carol looks young there!


----------



## billc (Oct 9, 2011)

My brother mentioned that Michael Fassbender, Magneto from the last X-men movie, might be in line for the next James Bond.  He might be a pretty good bond.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 9, 2011)

I think Craig did a good job as Bond... gritty, mean and awfully athletic . Sure Connery. is the essential Bond first and foremost, he set the standard. Craig was far more active (running, jumping fighting and all that) than the others. Was hoping to see another one with him in it, but apparently he'll be another Lazenby (who?). 
The Bond franchise I think has played itself out and got overkilled in the process. Lots of those gadgets were either cool or ridiculous. Plots more so.


----------



## elder999 (Oct 9, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> I think Craig did a good job as Bond... gritty, mean and awfully athletic . Sure Connery. is the essential Bond first and foremost, he set the standard. Craig was far more active (running, jumping fighting and all that) than the others. Was hoping to see another one with him in it, but apparently he'll be another Lazenby (who?)..



Lazenby only made the one movie, _On her Majesty's Secret Service_, much more noteworthy for his costar, who played Bond's love interest and wife(!), Diana Rigg.

I think Daniel Craig has signed for a third Bond movie,  no title yet, but listed on IMDB as Bond 23.


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 9, 2011)

SuperFLY said:


> what a small world
> 
> how longs it been since you were at a gt lan? whats your online name? been a faithful gt lan goer for many years. im one of the old HL lot (although i think my lanning has come to an end this year, just dont play games much anymore)
> 
> my god carol looks young there!



Warning this is OT not only to this thread but also the entirety of MT 

Hello SuperFLY :lol:.  

Aye it is indeed a small world sometimes.  The Ocho, where the DBS made it's appearance was the last UKGTP I went to - I haven't really managed to get things sorted out in real life enough to go to another one and Famine has even stopped e-mailing me about them these days {other than the general one he sends out at GTP }.  My GT time has vanished in the past couple of years and I suspect that it might take me some time to get my mojo back as I was very diasppointed with the way GT5 turned out.

I raced with the same handle as I use here, Sukerkin but I used to drive for GTBN rather than GTP, the team name being the Asphalt Kannibals.  I think my best 'global' finish was 6th in FR sports cars in the 9 Boards Championships that used to run every year.  I spend most of my time over at GTP in the WRL (Windbags Racing League), which is a private forum we founded when GTP was 'young', or the GT Tuning Forum {most of my most recent work is in here http://www.gtplanet.net/forum/showthread.php?t=103928}.  My compatriots are Sage, Der Alta, Duke, Old Geezer, GilesGuthrie, Quattro Bro, Talentless and M-Spec and, more latterly, Famine, Scaff, NielsG and Sjaak.  Crikey, I just noticed that we set up the WRL in 2002 :faints:.  How time flies.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 9, 2011)

billcihak said:


> I am pretty sure that when they make the Vince Flynn Mitch Rapp novels into movies they are going to go with someone like Eric Bana instead of someone who would be a perfect Mitch Rapp, Karl Urban. If you watch the movie Red, Karl Urban essentially plays Mitch Rapp, but in a Bruce Willis movie. Well, it was mentioned to me that perhaps Karl Urban would make a good James Bond. I haven't been a fan of the current Bond, I just don't think he was the right fit. He could have been another secret agent, just not Bond. Well, do you think Karl Urban could be a good Bond?




I happen to like the current Bond. 

He brought back some physical movement to the role. 
He brought back some rogue smile and attitude without being required to wear a tuxedo to do it. He can do that as well. 
He showed he was human, and could make mistakes. 

I liked it.


----------



## elder999 (Oct 9, 2011)

billcihak said:


> I am pretty sure that when they make the Vince Flynn Mitch Rapp novels into movies they are going to go with someone like Eric Bana



Interestingly, Vince Flynn has stated publicly that Eric Bana was who he'd like to see play Mitch Rapp. They've also talked about using Gerard Butler, but neither are very likely, as the first movie is going to be _American Assassin_, which takes place when Rapp is college-aged.


----------



## billc (Oct 9, 2011)

As I said in the original post I think that Karl Urban would be a great Mitch Rapp.  When I went to see Red I watched Urban in his initial scenes and then as the action picked up and I think he has the attitude you see in the Rapp character.  I like Eric Bana and Gerard Butler but I don't get the same energy feel that I think the Rapp character needs.   I have to say I didn't think American Assasin was the best of the series but it does make a logical starting point.  I have to wonder if Vince Flynn didn't write the book with the movie series in mind.


----------



## Omar B (Oct 9, 2011)

Karle as Bond would only conintue the film's uninterupped run of mediocrity to terrible since they started adapting them.  Sure, throw him in there, not like the movies could be any worse.  They were up to almost half the series till they got an actor who actually read the books and played him as written and he only lasted 2 movies.  He may be my favorite literary character but the movies have been pretty much crap.  Except for the bright spot here and there like seeing Jamaica in the 50s and famous Jam stars in bit parts like Reggie Carter as a crooked driver.Doing a linear story out of order, removing the things that run one story into another and freezing the character at his state in the middle of the literary series really destroys character development.


----------



## elder999 (Oct 9, 2011)

Omar B said:


> . They were up to almost half the series till they got an actor who actually read the books and played him as written and he only lasted 2 movies.



Timothy Dalton doesn't get nearly enough props for his take on Bond-I really enjoyed both his movies.


----------



## Omar B (Oct 9, 2011)

Tim is Bond, he even looks like the artists conception of the character commisioned by Ian.  He was also approached twice but refused first time around because he said he was too young ... it went to Moore then.  But Dalton was a dude qho could give Bond chapter and verse as well as definitivly say was is Bond and what isn't.  So of couse people thought he was too brutal, humorless, cruel looking ... he is a frakkin assasin!


----------

